

TELL HN: Post your ideas - hajrice

I have a lot of ideas, some of which are validated, some aren't. But a lot of them represent a good opportunity in my opinion.<p>Post your idea which you'd like built but dont have time.
======
hajrice
\- Design editor on teh go. You upload ur PSD, and u can edit the psd with ur
team like select a portion of the image, insert text and save.

\- WhatWill5DollarsGetMe.com - A very simple(without login) way for people to
submit what $5 will get them around the globe.

\- Groupon but for deals which will make a loved one remember you /
relationship building tool. Like Manpacks or

\- Replica of MacHeist, using their previous deals. FOr instance, what was for
them in December you do in January or February, etc.

\- A better google analytics tool which focuses on sales and SaaS websites

\- Something to do with all the emails at <http://www.skymem.com/>

\- business dashboard

\- awebder.com competitor …. see use of it here: <http://mixergy.com/dane-
maxwell-zannee-interview/> at 25:00 minute

\- turbotax alternative for small businesses / entrepreneurs / consumers

\- replica of salesforce chatter(BIG market, proven idea, easy to build)

\- dropbox alternative which syncs in your Gdocs account. Price: one
time/monthly

\- dont make me think bulletpoints on the left and ur website on the right. u
enter ur website and boom, u get a UX checklist to see if ur website needs to
be worked on.

\- $5/month repo of PSDS from designers. Sorta like WooThemes

\- rails bootcamp seminar; learn rails in 7days at $299. <\-- Might be working
on this soon

\- cloud email parser(forward an entire email conversation and it returns
threads and removes the signature).

------
stray
Flying car.

